# Quad Bikes Who has experience with them?



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All you fountains of knowledge.

I'm still looking around for maybe a scooter or bike but just noticed a local advert for quad bikes and having measured up I could get one in the back of our Flair. I'm sure the one in the paper would be too heavy but are there any others? Has anyone used a quad bike or had any experience of using them. I'm talking about the road legal variety.

Just surmising it occurs to me that a quad bike could do more then a moped etc. and the one I saw in the paper had a winch on the front that could pull it up into the MH. I'm sure that there must be a flaw in my thought process as I've never seen any posts on here about them


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

It depends what you are comparing it with really and what you want to use it for. We had one but as a biker I hated it. On the road it was slow, cumbersome, doesn't go round corners (no diff) uncomfortable for two people.

Off road it was quite good fun splashing through mud but then you only have to clean it. Ours was a geared 170cc, quite cheap. If I was buying another I would go for a bigger engine auto and more of a utility model.

Just my opinion :lol:

ps the benefits are that you can drive on a car licence and you don't legally have to wear a helmet. We always did though.

pps just thought of something else. You can't filter through traffic on them.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I concur with Mandi.

Great for off roading but not really as a M/H attachement.

I liked not having to wear a helmet, but when in traffic you realised the fumes you were inhaling.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

This one was 225cc "registered as a two seater" The attraction to me would be the ability to carry the dog with us (it has both front and rear carry racks that we could fit a box of sorts. Also they claim it poodles along at "50+mph" I take the point about comfort and cornering - thanks for the opinion


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

This is the sort of thing I was thinking of:


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

That looks a bit more robust than the one we had. I would however challange it being a "comfortable" two seater.

:wink:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

A good place to look is on one of the many "Quad Forums"....rather like MHF [but far less flack postings :lol: ].

If cheap probably made in China......good for about 6 months!

..


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Definately made in China - but not cheap (new that is) unless you call £2800 cheap. Part of the Jianshe-Yamaha group. So while built in China they are in partnership with Yamaha. New they are guarranteed for 24 months. The one I'm looking at however is S/hand and a lot cheaper (lot lot cheaper)
I've looked on one or two Quad forums but these appear to relate to off roading and extreme biking. We just want to potter around and have the capacity to take the dog/carry a little shoppng and maybe occasionally do a little sight seeing and the advert says speed over 50 mph which would be fast enough for us.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is some problems with the MOT test and handbrakes.
They must be held on by mechanical means and a lot of quads don't comply, you can get the first MOT with an advisory that it will fail the following year. Best to check it out before purchasing one.

Loddy


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> Definately made in China - but not cheap (new that is) unless you call £2800 cheap. Part of the Jianshe-Yamaha group. So while built in China they are in partnership with Yamaha. New they are guarranteed for 24 months. The one I'm looking at however is S/hand and a lot cheaper (lot lot cheaper)
> I've looked on one or two Quad forums but these appear to relate to off roading and extreme biking. We just want to potter around and have the capacity to take the dog/carry a little shoppng and maybe occasionally do a little sight seeing and the advert says speed over 50 mph which would be fast enough for us.


One other thing to check - does it have a reverse gear. Ours didn't and that could be a pain in some parking situations, although if there are always two of you it makes it easier. So after being negative I would say, if you just want to potter and take the dog it will probably do the job.



btw our was about £2400 new and I considered that cheap as the real utility farm type ones are about £5-6000


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Mandi,

Yes it has reverse and 5 forward gears (semi-automatic) wow £2400 I could never justify that cost for something we would only use when away in the MH. I'm still struggling in my mind with the space it would take up verses the times we would use it.

Good point about the MOT Loddy thanks I'll check up on that


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We have gone for the Quadzilla option as a toad. Technically they are the same and come under the "quadracycle" category in the EU thogh the registration doc says it is a "Go-Kart"!!!
Same chinese engineering which is very, very basic. Actually, that was a plus for us as any agricultural mechanic can fix it - even me!
We use ours as a local run-around so the speed isn't a problem - about 45mph max.
The lack of a diff is a bit of a concern and it has the turning circle of an oil tanker. If it rains we stop and have a coffee. 
You may be interested in our blog at httpjlnphillips.wordpress.com/2008/09/26/the-buggy-experience-so-far/


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

There are loads of quads on Ebay at what looks very reasonable prices. It depends on your amount of use. For pottering about I suppose one of those Chinese models should be OK. My brother-in-law deals in quads [Kent,UK] and his workshop is littered with broken bits and pieces that have fallen off……He has now stopped selling the Chinese models. Good point about the MOT thing……

Coincidently we just a few days ago bought a quad for use during our Moroccan tours. Our use is to ferry supplies the "overnighter" clients at the Dunes and to drag wood for the fire when in the forest etc etc., so we needed big, tough and heavy…….A Kawasaki 750i "Brute Force" fitted the bill…….Not the payment bill though…..£7000.

I have been playing with it for a few days, always had and have a Mbike but these things are a whole different world and can BITE……..be very very careful for the first few hours until you get used to the handling……..and no matter what ALWAYS wear at least a helmet.

..


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Mandi/Patrick,

Which insurance company did you use for the Quad? I can find only one that will give me overseas cover and then limited to 30 days max with third party only.
I started wading through the Insurance companies on here but got disillusioned after half a dozen that won't even look at Quad's

Pete


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

This is the one you want 










Street use only - 3 inches off the ground.
1150 cc BMW engine 6 speed gearbox racing clutch and exhaust carries 2.
Seen on U-tube and this exact one was in the Sun.

Originally £35,000 - bargain at £22,000 only 1,000 miles.

Being sold by a friend on Ebay:

GG Quad Bike

 
Keith


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> Hi Mandi/Patrick,
> 
> Which insurance company did you use for the Quad? I can find only one that will give me overseas cover and then limited to 30 days max with third party only.
> I started wading through the Insurance companies on here but got disillusioned after half a dozen that won't even look at Quad's
> ...


Our was with Adrian Flux and I remember one of the stipulations for theft cover was that it was secured on a land anchor when at home. BikeSure do it too.

:?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

What a super machine - I bet its too wide to fit inside the camper but a real head turner for sure. If only........


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Mandi,
Adrian Flux was the one that I did get a quote out of but would only cover 30 days abroad and third party only. Will try Bikesure

thanks

Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Significant I think that Honda do not approve of the use of their quad bikes on the road. You may wish to read this first:

http://ww1.honda.co.uk/news/atv/20040827.html

JohnW


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to be so long replying, Vennwood.
Insurance is a nightmare. Basically there is only one company who will take it on - MCE. The two lads now run the company; father is very much back seat nowadays. They charged me £499 for 3rd party/fire/theft but would only allow 90 days outside UK. So far so good (and expensive!) They were not interested in driving history or even that I hold a full motorcycle licence. "We don't give no claims discounts on these machines."
European law says that if insurance is issued in any EU country it must be valid at all times in any other country BUT only for 3rd party. This means that we can use it fulltime in Europe (which we are doing) but any repairs are our affair and if its pinched - tough! The advice from a very senior underwriter at another well known insurers, who gave me the tip about EU law, was not to mention that you know about it or they might decline to take it on at all!!!
We arranged the insurance over the phone and didn't get the cover note for some weeks later. When it arrived it was issued by Norwich Union and had a "paid premium" of £195.
I had contacted NU Direct and they said they didn't handle quads - go to MCE.
So as far as I can see, MCE have done an exclusive deal with NU which allows them to double the premiums.
I managed to have an accident within the first month. Ran a red light in Troyes. Bent the front steering arm and bent part of the right frame. Cost me £40 to have the part fixed and was able to do the stripping and fitting myself on the campsite. So there are some benefits to simple agricultural Chinese engineering!
Hope that answers your question even though it probably raises more questions than answers.
Best wishes
Patrick


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Wizzo,

Thanks for the link. I mentioned this to a couple of dealers (Not Honda) and their comments was that Honda don't sell "road legal" Quads and are worried that a number of companies have set up converting Honda quads to road bikes and Honda are covering themselves. Quadzilla, Yamaha etc. all sell specifically designed road quad bikes and so are ok. I really don't know enough to comment one way or another but these companies certainly differentiate between road legal and off road.

Patrick,

Thanks for the help. I'm just waiting for a reply from N+B regarding max garage weight and if all's well we will be going for the Quadzilla 320 Untility but only if N+B give the all clear

Pete


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Pete
I rode quads off road for years, racing spec and agricultural quads
on the road they handle like a crock of poo
especially if they do not have a diff
I saw a Yamaha at a local dealer that was advertised as road legal
looked at the tyres and they were for off road use only and did not have the markings required to make them road legal (nice big fine in the waiting)
They can be a great bit of fun but beware they handle so badly on tarmac that you could easily hurt you and your partner

Alan H


----------

